# Joey 4K NO Netflix



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

OK so the new H3 and 4k Joeys are installed and no Netflix.

I got the 4k Joeys simply for the fact that everything i read says they handle Netflix better than the Joey 2.0.

But when you hit Netflix, it says coming soon??

What the heck??

Bo


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

You should have Netflix on the Hopper 3 already. If not, your H3 may be missing an update. Make sure the H3 and all Joey's are off/standby mode overnight and you will get the update if it is missing.

The Joey 4K is supposed to get Netflix "soon". My understanding is that there is an issue with Netflix doing their certification of the app. for the Joey 4K. I don't think you will be waiting too long.


----------



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

the hopper 3 and the 4k joey is not certified to be in ultra4khd right now netlifx is still working on the app for the hopper 3 and 4k joey so we can watch ultra4ktv through the netflix app.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

It used to say Feb 15, then 18th and now Coming soon.
I found a bug on the Joey 2.0 on the Hopper 3.
Tune to Netflix using channel 370 and at some point netflix crashes.
I bet they want to fix this bug before signing off on it for the Joey 4k, this is Netflix software not Dishnetworks code.
Bad advertising on Dishnetworks part as I paid $50 to get a Joey 4K and they said Netflix would be on it Feb 15th.
Maybe we should get a $5 programming credit for the delay?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scottchez said:


> Maybe we should get a $5 programming credit for the delay?


Call and ask.


----------

